# New 'picture Dial' Vostok



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thought it was about time I added the classic 'Tank' to my 'picture dial' collection









It arrived today:


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I will never know how they do these things for the money...... or what it says on the dial!


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Picked up a Soviet tank dial for a friend a few weeks back. Ironically it ended up on a 1980s US military nylon strap, olive drab with blackened brass buckle.

His first mechanical watch, he has been delighted with it, finding the participatory aspect of winding it everyday, checking it with the computer, etc. enjoyable.

These ARE really neat watches.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

nepman said:


> These ARE really neat watches.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Very neat Bund strap-they just seem to go with these things, don't they?

John has noted liking how loud the date is when it changes-my Seikos start to change the date at around midnight, and completes the process at around, oh, like 0230 or 0300. Not so with the Vostok-at midnight the date changes with the speed and subtlety of a guillotine.

I got in the sorta Russian. sorta Soviet Red Star dial jobber, and am reminded of it myself.

Loads of fun.


----------

